# Distance between high voltage and data cabling



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

I know you're supposed to keep a certain amount of distance due to induced voltage, but how much space is it really supposed to be? And don't newer data cables, like Cat5 and 6 have enough twists to counter out most of the noise anyway?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

From what I understand, it really doesn’t even matter much anymore. But I still think it’s a good idea to keep them away from each other if you can. Especially along longer runs. It also depends on what you’re doing, are you wiring a data center or a smart TV?


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

HackWork said:


> From what I understand, it really doesn’t even matter much anymore. But I still think it’s a good idea to keep them away from each other if you can. Especially along longer runs. It also depends on what you’re doing, are you wiring a data center or a smart TV?


Nothing like that. Just wondering for future. That's sort of what I understood too that with the twisting of the pairs and all that is that it's pretty negligible. But what about something giving off more induced voltage like a higher amp motor running on 600 V or something.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The NEC doesn't directly call out separation distances but it does refer to TIA/EIA standards in a FPN in 800.24, including TIA/EIA 569, and there is a table in that standard with distances to power cables. Distances depend on voltage and current, up to 24" for 480VAC at 100A. (In metallic raceway, no separation is necessary.) 

In reality I have never seen it enforced as code but in commercial work it's often called out in spec. Sometimes the spec will call out TIA / EIA 569, sometimes they'll specifiy the distances themselves. Some customers really care a LOT about it but it seldom seldom is an issue with category 5e or better.


----------

